# Solutions to Upload Old Pics & Negatives



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok i have approx 20k old 35mm pics and strips of negatives for them all, looked at cost to get them done for me and was going to be £2k for good quality dpi uploads, so onto next option Scanners looked at an epson £200 option but I'm worried it will take me forever.
Any recommendations on this would be great i think scanner with good programme to get them the best quality is what i want and do a batch each night to get them done, I m not sure if i will lose the plot trying to do all these


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've had several dedicated neg scanners but currently using an Epsom V700 for some stuff from the family where the quality is very much secondary to the content so just ploughing through them. I have the scanner next to my desk and if I'm lucky I can do a 36 exp film in about an hour while I'm working.

The volume you have will take forever and what I've done for a couple of 2000+ project was use Scancafe who have offshore teams to process and the quality was very good and great value. Only thing is they only operate in the US despite planning a european operation a few years ago so I had to send my films to a friend in the US who helped me out.

UK scanning people have always been prohibitively expensive, indicative of the time taken to remove, clean, mount scan, process, put back in sleeves etc.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I've had several dedicated neg scanners but currently using an Epsom V700 for some stuff from the family where the quality is very much secondary to the content so just ploughing through them. I have the scanner next to my desk and if I'm lucky I can do a 36 exp film in about an hour while I'm working.
> 
> The volume you have will take forever and what I've done for a couple of 2000+ project was use Scancafe who have offshore teams to process and the quality was very good and great value. Only thing is they only operate in the US despite planning a european operation a few years ago so I had to send my films to a friend in the US who helped me out.
> 
> UK scanning people have always been prohibitively expensive, indicative of the time taken to remove, clean, mount scan, process, put back in sleeves etc.


Thank you for your info , yes uk costs very high but as you say labour time huge.
I think I need to sift through and take out the best ones out of the 36 exposures and get a decent scanner.
I have been looking at the epson ones, did you copy the negative strips or the pictures? And how much work have you after they are scanned on.
Thanks Derek


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Using V700 for film only, 35mm neg and slides, 110, med format and then fine tune in Adobe Lightroom but the actually need very little, just me being pedantic.
As long as the plate and negs are free of dust/lint, they are perfectly usable straight from the scanner.

Only complaint is that neg holder isn't that sturdy and some of the older films can curl a bit resulting in darker corners and very occasionally, Newton's rings.

PM me your email and I'll fire over a few samples in the week.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That's me got all the Hi8 videos onto the mac used this kit worked a treat, so onto the pictures know sorting through them all this weekend to see how many first and then think about getting the scanner:doublesho

https://www.video-2-pc.co.uk/mac/


----------

